# Sydneyexcursion Can Use Our Prayers



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone.
I'm posting this prayer request about SydneyExcursion. I talked to him, this morning, and found out that he had to take a medical discharge at the age of 36 from the military. He's been struck with not one, but two debilitating problems. He was going to be our wagonmaster at the SE Summer Rally, but, due to his medical conditions, he's not even going to be able to attend. I think it's the least we can do to offer up lots of thoughts and prayers for him and his family.
He said his 3 children (15, 9 & 4) are very disappointed not to be able to come to Topsail, as the sand is so white, whereas the beaches in his area have the darker sand, and the water was so clear.
He said he suffered ill effects after the trip, last year, though, and just can't make it this year.
So, please, let's show some Outback LOVE







for this family!!!
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Positive OB energy coming from the North!!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Take care of yourself and I hope sunny days are in your future!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoping things get better soon!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well being a military man i'm sure your a fighter. good luck. strength from Pa.

the swanson family


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Add the prayers from our family to the list. May your days of camping be soon and happy. and your health recover to the fullest


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers !! Take care of yourself and your family !!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I add our prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Strong positive energy coming your way from Wolfwood! Keep your head up, your love strong, and your sights FORWARD!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Positive OB'er energy coming from Lancaster PA!!


----------

